

Flows, iOS app for anon offline group chats - czottmann
http://getflows.com/

======
Jonovono
Nice. Like Firechat but well designed. Like the color signature.

I feel like for these to take off you need to target specific events where it
would be really useful. I would join subreddits/forums etc for festivals like
burning man and try and get people to use it.

------
czottmann
> Flows is using Bluetooth and peer-to-peer WiFi (Multipeer Connectivity
> Framework) to connect your device to the ones near you

Interesting. Sounds like Firechat minus the registration. Set a nickname, pick
a color, start chatting.

